# DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

Ok I'm looking at these systems. I had MS and its not for me. so I'm going to throw in the towel and go else wear. I know for my system it has to support a 60-2 wheel. thats a must. so I was reading on these systems all day and just looking for feed back on them.
Looking at DTA and it looks like a great system. eurospeed has a kit for $1300 with harness. here are the specs:
E48 - DTA E48EXP Engine Management Computer
Full Ignition control and amplification for up to 4 cylinders distributorless
Full fuel control of up to 16 injectors (staged and switchable on RPM in 2 banks )
Amplified Coils Support
Compensation for air temp / water temp / MAP or barometric pressure on fuel AND ignition
Closed loop Lambda control
Turn off closed loop above TPS & RPM NEW
Full turbo pressure control variable by RPM with overboost protection
Manifold Pressure as main load NEW
Full single gear traction control (launch control)
Steering wheel button controlled start line RPM limit
Full power shift cut
Temperature dependant Idle speed control via PWM valve (shared second bank of injectors)
Auxiliary output switchable on RPM / water temp / manifold pressure (shared turbo control)
Dedicated shift light output
Dedicated Tacho output
Two stage main RPM limiter
Dedicated fuel pump control
Full startup fuelling map
Improved idle speed control NEW
Throttle transient enrichment map
Self test facilities for ignition and injection
Sensor diagnostics and peak recording
Real time mapping, no EPROM's required, PC only or PC+Dyno Control Box
Voltage in warning limits during Mapping NEW
Software programmable for most crank wheels
All main 3D maps (20 x 14) have user programmable break points on throttle and RPM
Max. RPM 14,000

TEC3 is like $1800 with wire harness. here are the specs:
Standard features built in to the TEC³:
PC programmable and configurable for 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 8, cyl. engines and Rotories with a 12 cyl.and 6 cyl dual plug option
Operate in Open or Closed loop
Run True Sequential, Phased Sequential or Simultaneous Injection with individual cylinder trim
Configurable for TBI, MPI, TPI and individual throttle bodies
Additional Injector Output Drivers built-in.. Run Low or High impedance injectors
Full 150 mJ of Spark Energy directly to the plugs without misfire
New Dual Rev Limiters with ‘Triple Smooth Technology’.. 1st step retards timing to a negative -12º degrees.. 2nd step cuts coil current in half.. 3rd step coil current and fuel are cut-off.. all three steps occurring within milliseconds!
Waste Gate (Boost Control), Nitrous Control with up to 4 stage retard available
Four Programmable GPO’s (General Purpose Outputs) to control or activate VTEC, Shift Lights, Water Pumps and Fans, A/C Compressor, Torque Converter and more.
New Programmable Adjustable Electronic Tachometer Output
Uses primarily GM type sensors
Diagnostic monitoring with codes issued through Check Engine Light
Easy to install bolt-on Trigger Wheel and Mag Sensor Kits available for many applications 
Adjustable Sample Rates up to 100 samples per second Simultaneously record data from up to 25 inputs including: Air/fuel Ratios, Injector Duty Cycle and Pulse Width, RPM and Throttle Position, Gear Position, MPH, Boost (manifold pressure) and much more!
Additional configurable Digital and Analog Input Channels View Multiple Data Graphs side by side or Graphs may be overlayed for comparison Graphic Screen Displays may be Printed and
Data may also be exported to a Spreadsheet program for further analysis Data Logging can be started and stopped manually using a switch, or the system can be configured to automatically start and stop via values pre-set by the user 
034efi is $1100 with harness. here are the specs:
The Stage Ic ECU is a fuel and ignition control unit with 6 drivers that can be configured in the following ways:
4 injectors and 2 GPOs for 4 cyl. sequential and waste spark distributorless ignition
2 Injectors sequentially with 2 GPO drivers for 2-cyl sequential and direct fire, coil-on-plug ignition
Also consider using the Stage Ic to run crank based distributor applications such as the Audi I5 Turbo, VW VR6 and any application requiring highly acurate distributor control.
Inputs to the Stage Ic ECU are TPS, Coolant Temp, Air Temp, O2, 0-5v Auxilary input, built in MAP and RPM (via VR or Hall sensor).
The Stage Ic also features a dual stage rev-limiter, turbo-anti-lag and many other features. 
I'm looking at all 3. so I'm looking and thinking about each one. if any one is running any please charm in.
Have a few questions about the units:
034efi:
1. is the injector connectors included?
2. any setting for wideband setup?
dta:
1. do you have two maps switching?
2. see I have to use resistors if the injectors are under 5ohms. so how does it idle big injectors 52lb and 60lb?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (tyrone27)*

034 unit...
You'll need to get injector harnesses, or use your current ones
I believe 034 can be used with a wideband sensor, not the Ic system to my knowledge.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_034efi:
1. is the injector connectors included?

No,these will need to be ordered separate from 034,etc


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_
2. any setting for wideband setup?

The current 034 models use a narrow band 02 Sensor.You can purchase an LC-1 or LM-1 standalone kit that has a narrow-band output for your 034 ecu and a wideband output for your meter/gauge.
Future 034 models will have a built in wideband unit but this is still in the works.
Hope that helps.


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (tyrone27)*

have someone else build and install and tune your MS and you will still be less than the cost of another standalone.....hell sell you tec 2 for 500 bucks to cover part of the cost of tuning..........props to you for sticking with it for so long.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (purple-pill)*

actually I wouldn't. current cost of my MS project is actually about the cost of 034efi. make out cheapier cutting my losses selling ms and getting something else.


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (tyrone27)*

You are going to be ass deep in $$$ if you keep jumping around. I would highly suggest staying away from Electromotive.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (KrautFed)*

tec3 is on there because its the system i'm fulimar with. so if I find one for a grand i'll hop on it.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

wizard what are the setting for lc-1 and 034efi to read afr properly.


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (tyrone27)*

Too bad, I already sold my TEC3...
Bump for Derrick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_wizard what are the setting for lc-1 and 034efi to read afr properly.

LC-1 has 2 outputs.Narrow band for the ecu (0-1v range) or Disco Air-Fuel gauge and Wideband for a Gauge








or Meter:


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (tyrone27)*

except for the install and configuration, I dont understand what people have against tec 3. Any standalone should be tuned on a dyno anyways... 034efi has a lot of fan boys on here....i have not used any system other then tec3 and so far i like it....


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (fatfreevw)*

have to agree. I'm used to tec2 and was out with my buddy and his friend had tec3 and I got it started and driving in about 30-40 mins and never used tec3 before that. 
If it was around the price on 034 or dta i would get it.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_034efi has a lot of fan boys on here

Using your logic you would be a TEC fan boy...







.
At the end of the whole Motec,DTA,Haltech,SDS,MS,Wolf3D,TEC, blah blah blah...no other SEM company caters to Volkswagen's/Audi's like us "fan boys" and thats a fact.


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_i have not used any system other then tec3 and so far i like it....

I have used 10+ systems, and so far, I _still_ don't like it (TEC3), and I've never used 034.


----------



## Quiz (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (KrautFed)*

I didn't care for TEC 2 and how flaky it was. When I dabbled in Tec 3 I really didn't see it as much of an improvement over 2. Still has bugs maybe not as many but I would still get thrown out of the software for no reason. Navigating the software and Log files IMO still don't impress me + the manual is long winded BS.
Sorry Just had to get that out of my system.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Using your logic you would be a TEC fan boy...







.
At the end of the whole Motec,DTA,Haltech,SDS,MS,Wolf3D,TEC, blah blah blah...no other SEM company caters to Volkswagen's/Audi's like us "fan boys" and thats a fact.

by no means. I will gladly admit i have no used anything other then TEC3. The point in me saying what i said, is that a ton of people are going to say something when they have only used one system(like myself). Some people have used 10(waste of money in my opinion) and some have used 2. those would be the best people to get advice from...


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (KrautFed)*

what dont you like about their system? What do you wish TEC3 had that the others do have? 
_Quote, originally posted by *KrautFed* »_
I have used 10+ systems, and so far, I _still_ don't like it (TEC3), and I've never used 034.


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_what dont you like about their system? What do you wish TEC3 had that the others do have? 

Like Drew said, TEC3 is not much of an improvement over TEC2. Electromotive is the biggest waste of time trying to get support through, and just wait if you have to update firmware... like a 60% chance it will screw up the TEC board so much that you will have to send it back to Electromotive. I've personally had a TEC3 system fry a laptop's harddrive while trying to tune.
I still don't understand the whole thing about setting up a linear line and offsetting it. If you get too far off, you end up having to start all over rather than just one area. Everyone else, including stock engine management, uses VE style tables, which is pretty much what the engine is doing. I don't see how you would want to teach someone different... sorta like telling a kid 4^3=64 without explaining to them the reasoning behind exponents and that it's 4x4x4=64
FWIW - My favorite system is Haltech, and I am going to be assembling a MegaSquirt board for my MKIII this comming weekend.


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Using your logic you would be a TEC fan boy...







.
At the end of the whole Motec,DTA,Haltech,SDS,MS,Wolf3D,TEC, blah blah blah...no other SEM company caters to Volkswagen's/Audi's like us "fan boys" and thats a fact.

Well that’s not true








The only thing that sets you aside is the plug and play harness 
EMS wise most companies support VAG sensors 
And many people selling them can offer a plug and play harness as well








bot thats not my point


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (talx)*

only systems I ever delt with are tec2, tec3, ms, and seen haltech once.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (tyrone27)*

If it's for a 4 cylinder then take the new DTA S60, good software, can use all VAG sensors, a lot of options.
Here’s a group buy;
http://dtaforum.psycode.com/viewtopic.php?t=847
$1,320.00 with main connector kit.


----------



## Wishy Washy (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (tyrone27)*

I currently have MS which is infact my first stand alone. I will admit that things can be confusing at times but with all the people on the MS forums almost anything will answered. The main thing that I don't like about MS is the constant change of firmware/software. To this day they are upgrading and adding features so a new firmware version is out every week. Other than that it has been doing everything i've needed it to do. 
As far as the money goes. I spent most my money just making my CIS-E bay "up to date" and very little money on MS. I have about $400 if that in my v3 board, relay board cable and relay board its self. Id have to say that $400 bucks for a whole stand alone is pretty good. Im not trying to say MS is god or anything like that but id like to give some credit where credit is do. Maybe later on when MS "settles down" we might get you back. Keep us updated on what you end up going with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Chris


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (Captain16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Captain16vGTI* »_The main thing that I don't like about MS is the constant change of firmware/software. 

once you get your car setup the way you like, you NEVER have to update it.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (ValveCoverGasket)*

I knew if Drew was on the site he was going to say something about TEC. He has been waiting to get that off his chest for along time.Dumb Crackers


----------



## Quiz (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (KrautFed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautFed* »_and just wait if you have to update firmware... like a 60% chance it will screw up the TEC board so much that you will have to send it back to Electromotive.

While updating a TEC3 ECU I read the bulletin on this and It's when I pretty much wrote off Electromotive. That and after speaking to them over the phone a few times about there inj driver. My view is they like to release beta software/hardware and fix it later.


----------



## Quiz (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_I knew if Drew was on the site he was going to say something about TEC. He has been waiting to get that off his chest for along time.Dumb Crackers









busted!


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_If it's for a 4 cylinder then take the new DTA S60, good software, can use all VAG sensors, a lot of options.
Here’s a group buy;
http://dtaforum.psycode.com/viewtopic.php?t=847
$1,320.00 with main connector kit.


thats a good dea l


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_If it's for a 4 cylinder then take the new DTA S60, good software, can use all VAG sensors, a lot of options.
Here’s a group buy;
http://dtaforum.psycode.com/viewtopic.php?t=847
$1,320.00 with main connector kit.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone ([email protected])*

<<<If it's for a 4 cylinder then take the new DTA S60, good software, can use all VAG sensors, a lot of options.
Here’s a group buy;
http://dtaforum.psycode.com/viewtopic.php?t=847
$1,320.00 with main connector kit.
thats a good deal>>>>
Just remember this is a group buy, from another country. What level of support if any will this seller offer? That would be my first question.
About the TEC3, I dont want to waste too much time but Drew hit the nail on the "firmware upgrade" - "5% ecu's might lock-up" - pssshhh , its like playing russian roulette with 6 bullets


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (lugnuts)*

everyone can say what they want about 034, but when it comes down to support they jump on it like flies on ****tt i'll tell you from first hand experience....
sometimes i wish it had more features, but there are ways around it. and with the new ecu's they are talking about i will prabably buy one and use the old system in another car, or sell it.
but features are just an added bonus, i payed for ease of installation, tech support, and 100% tuning capabilities. and i will tell anyone this without hesitation: its the best investment ive ever made to my car, and if i had to go back, i'd do it again in a heartbeat! 
and when i say tech support, thats coming from javad himself, the owner of 034motorsport. and thats not even mentioning the tech support you can get through users on this forum, or users on motorgeek.com
think about that


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_<<<If it's for a 4 cylinder then take the new DTA S60, good software, can use all VAG sensors, a lot of options.
Here’s a group buy;
http://dtaforum.psycode.com/viewtopic.php?t=847
$1,320.00 with main connector kit.
thats a good deal>>>>
Just remember this is a group buy, from another country. What level of support if any will this seller offer? That would be my first question.
About the TEC3, I dont want to waste too much time but Drew hit the nail on the "firmware upgrade" - "5% ecu's might lock-up" - pssshhh , its like playing russian roulette with 6 bullets


Well im running the group buy so anyone who buys the system can get all the support they need from me since im constantly on the text









If any one has questions they can IM me ore send me an E-mail to [email protected]
I have sold systems to customers all around the world a few of them on vortex seams to me most people buying them have managed on there own since not many have needed my technical support

Those that do buy the system have my phone# and MSN to catch me if they have run into a problem








There is also the DTA forum where there are many people with probably even more experience than me that can help out 
Ore you can always get help from Alan at DTA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (talx)*

TEC 3








DTA








034efi


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (tyrone27)*

dare I throw out the idea of gameboy...








doesn't support 60-2 but damn is it easy to learn and tune http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (vdubspeed)*

yeah but gamegear has a color screen...come on


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (fatfreevw)*

lol


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

i like my Tec3... i dont really know how to use it.. but ive put 35k on my car with it... all i did was oil changes and Gas.. so.. i really cant complain... as for getting locked out.. ya.. i have friends that it happened to.. but their constantly messing around with firmware and whatever else.. i just dont fix something thats not broken...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_TEC 3








DTA








034efi









i really like the look of the DTA software.... seems like it wouldnt be hard to get feedback/ adjust for errors...but i have heard alot of good things about 034 efi...


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone ([email protected])*

here is a neat one.








http://www.efitechnology.com/X3.html


----------



## danstangfelldown (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (X K R O M X)*

autronic


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_here is a neat one.








http://www.efitechnology.com/X3.html

I personally run autronic though EFI Technology would be nice


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_
I personally run autronic though EFI Technology would be nice









it works good .


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

Does the TEC 3 still have that lame "correction" table for injector pulse width?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (bobqzzi)*

if you mean the span and offset (UAP=User Adjustable Pulsewidth and POT=Pulsewidth Offset Time) ,, then yes it does. actually 2 of the 3 systems mentioned have the fueling set up that way.
The tec3 also still has the same "random suicide" software and now their newest "feature" is the firmware upgrade that locks up the ECU


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (lugnuts)*

Wow, and people say MS is difficult! At least I can buy a cheap processor for it to fix it without sending it somewhere.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (need_a_VR6)*

haha exactly. it cost us $75 to fix a blown injector driver on our old PE unit...
$2.50 on the MS


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (ValveCoverGasket)*

hmm MS is not for me.


----------



## roi (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_Have a few questions about the units:
034efi:
1. is the injector connectors included?
2. any setting for wideband setup?
dta:
1. do you have two maps switching?
2. see I have to use resistors if the injectors are under 5ohms. so how does it idle big injectors 52lb and 60lb?


I run the 034 IIc on my Golf 4 with *750cc *RC racing (low imp) and it idels great at 14.4 to 14.8 @ 1000 RPM


----------



## monster007 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (roi)*

Have not used O34efi but have used the other 2 and TEC was advance for 1982 and I still think it is for 1982. Do like the AEM units though. DTA have not used any of the new stuff but was not for us.


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

Lugnuts + autronic is a great combo for lots of people. I've persoanlly seen him walk first time standaloner's through from greenhorn to running car in no time flat, and that was a seqential fuel, coil on plug 1.8t install 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Those EFI technologies units are pretty neat too, that main connector is some serious bling.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (801pete)*

well here is what i'm going with. I'm going with DTA e48. I'm hoping to get it. if it falls through its 034efi.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

I have this for sale guys, It a slamming deal and there is no other ECU in this thread that can touch it's abilities.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2580193


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_I have this for sale guys, It a slamming deal and there is no other ECU in this thread that can touch it's abilities.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2580193









how is 300 off retail a slamming deal?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Are you aware of this ecu's capabilities?


----------



## WMTJ (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_Are you aware of this ecu's capabilities?
]
How is it better than Tec3?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (WMTJ)*

I posted a link to the site click it and read


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*

bump


----------



## evilgti2000 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

I have worked alot with my TEC3 and honestly it is a very confusing interface. The software is real quirky as stated before but when you have it dialed in works flawlessly (problem is getting to that point) . 
I have had no problems with the hardware of the TEC3 system whatsoever its just been all software interface headache. I have used other systems such as AEM and just about every other manuf. ease of software interface blows WinTec out of the water. 
I am at one of those points where I am stepping up to the next level hp wise and would love to make a switch to something like Autronic but am apprehensive to put up with a new headache of installing a new system and learning it all over again although I love working with new ems's. Maybe I should just give Kevin a call and get it over with.........


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (evilgti2000)*

my ears are ringing... next step is the phone.
If you are a tuner then you'll feel right at home with the Autronic interface. Give me a call and we'll chat.
kevin


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

well somethign new to add is s60:
ECU Functions

Engine Configuration
20,000 rpm capability
Flexible and easily adapted to different OEM, crank, cam sensor arrangements.
Genuine four and two stroke support.
Twin spark engines.
Twin injector engines.
Sequential or grouped injection.
Individual coils, wasted spark or distributor.
Unequal coil firing capability.
Unequal injection angle capability.
Delayed sequential injection.
User controlled fan activation.
Sensors can be calibrated individually with a lot of preset options supplied.
Flexible Tacho Output
soft and hard rev limits
Main Fuel and Ignition Functions
Two main fuel, spark and turbo maps selected by a dashboard switch.
Comprehensive start up fuelling options both time and temperature dependant.
Air, coolant and manifold pressure compensation maps.
Throttle transient increase compensation.
Throttle transient reduction compensation.
RPM and load breakpoints can be calibrated by the user.
Throttle or MAP as load.
All maps with one or two dimensional with interpolation as required.
Lambda control functions
Extensive lambda parameters table to ensure stable closed loop operation and emissions requirements can be met where needed.
Full three dimensional lambda target map.
Auto-tuning function.
Turbo Control Functions
Open or closed loop turbo pressure control via PWM valve.
Modify target turbo pressure by gear selected.
Modify target turbo pressure by vehicle speed.
Two control maps selected by switch on dashboard.
Active base PWM map for easy calibration.
Idle Control Functions
Open or closed loop idle speed control via PWM valve.
Closed loop idle target speed temperature dependant.
Active base PWM map for easy calibration.
Fuel enrichment table calibrated versus PWM percentage.
ALS Control Functions
Full ALS ignition and fuel maps.
ALS valve control together with map switching controlled
by dash board switch.
Cam Control Functions
Open or closed loop cam advance control via PWM valve.
Static offset table to zero out electrical movement effects.
Active Cam Target Advance map, load and speed dependant.
Active base PWM map for easy calibration.
Water Injection
When not being used to control the camshaft, cam base PWM map can be used instead for water injection, giving complete load and speed dependence.
Flexible Input/Output
Three uncommitted input tables which use 0 5 volt inputs or any input the S60 knows already, linked to fuel and advance modifiers and a PWM output.
Launch Control
Fully flexible first gear launch capability.
Extensively tunable to individual vehicles.
Full Throttle Gear Shift Cut
Shift cut capability with 1ms resolution, variable for each gear with 
full switch de-bounce capability.
Voltage Compensation Tables
User configurable voltage compensation tables for injector dead time
and coil on time (dwell time).
Firmware
The ECU firmware is flash upgradeable via the serial port with a special cable and software. Current firmware and software published on http://www.dtafast.co.uk.
CAN PC Communications.
The ECU can communicate with the PC via our
USB -> CAN converter. This solves the problem
of unreliable USB -> RS232 converters.
Data Logging
Up to thirty six separate items can be logged.
Three user selectable logging frequencies.
Up to nine hours logging capability.
Graphing can be done on-line to the ECU.
Diagnostics and Test Features.
Full sensor diagnostics and fault recording.
Extensive engine run time recording at different load and speed conditions.
Ability to exercise injectors and coils without engine running for fault finding.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Like I said, the S60 from DTA would be a good choice, but it's for four cylinders if you want to use sequential injection.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

I have a 4 cyclinder.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

AEM universal ecu is a nice setup
also if you can get it to adapt - try the FAST system
Just two not mentioned that i know there are serious cars running them

also i bought a car with dta and am learning the system on the fly and so far - lets put it this way - i wouldnt buy it.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (Juiced6)*

heard good things about dta. talked to a few people with it in there car and they said its easy to learn and tune. 
AEM I don't know a lot about.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

easy to learn yes - had a lot of help locally from a dyno shop
I might have something wrong or not doing something but i cant get it to data log.
Also I hate having to turn the car off to tune it and go from map to map.
Other than that its easy - i just dont like all the steps.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (Juiced6)*

yea was reading up on it in AEM forum. that off and on would piss me off quick. I had to do that with my old tec. 
Systems I'm looking at are DTA S60 and VEMS. thats because Bill knows his **** with it and can tune it in no time. VEMS I'm looking at because it uses Megatune program to tune it and I can get someone that knows about Megasquirt to tune. Plus both systems gives me the option of trying to run coil on plug on a 16v.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

bump


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

bump was reading my old threads and this one was good.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

actually wanted to add a stand alone. VEMS:
GenBoard v3 ECU Target Features
*
Support for most common trigger arrangements.
*
1-8 cylinder full sequential injection with coil on plug/coil near plug, wasted spark, or 1-2 distributors. Or, 10-16 cylinder semi-sequential with wasted-spark/ 1-2 distributors.
*
Wide open throttle closed loop Lambda control (WOT closed loop) - lambda (AFR) mapable through entire loadsite-range (pressure, RPM)
*
Self learning VE table
*
2 channel acoustic knock sensing. Ignition can be configured to be adjusted automatically within a range from configured reference table
*
Integrated fully mappable, digitally controlled BoostController
*
2 channel exhaust gas temperature (EGT)
*
Advanced idle control using bipolar stepper or (ON/OFF or PWM) solenoid and ignition advance for fine adjustments. Together with precise all-loadsites WBO2 this results in awesome idle quality if tuned properly
Drivers
*
8 high current and high voltage ignition drivers that can directly drive coils (max 16 cylinders with wasted spark). These can also drive other devices (with max 8A/380V load with the standard hardware)
*
8 high current injection drivers supporting peak-hold injectors or other devices (with max 14A/60V load with the standard hardware)
*
2 high current miscellaneous outputs. These drivers, as well as the 8 injector drivers can be configured as high current (14 .. 15 A) drivers for special outputs (idle pulsewidth-modulated (PWM) or ON/OFF solenoid, nitrous oxide injector, variable intake actuator, etc...)
*
1 Idle stepper driver. Can be used as four individual 1A push-pull drivers
*
4 350mA protected open collector drivers with pullup
*
1 350mA protected open collector driver for fuel pump relay
*
1 350mA protected open collector driver for small idle solenoids
*
2 350mA protected open collector drivers driving LED's. Available for other applications if connected on board.
Communication
*
2 RS232 ports
*
1 1-wire communications port (replaces one RS232) for very convenient anti-theft (see Button Immobilizer) support
*
1 onboard LCD support
*
1 Onboard PS/2 keyboard support
*
Feature connector for CAN bus and MMC (multimedia card) add-on boards
*
Fast serial boot loader for firmware updates
Sensor inputs
*
2 variable reluctance/Hall sensor inputs
*
2 knock sensor inputs with advanced DSP based signal conditioning
*
Onboard manifold absolute pressure sensor (MAP) with high precision processing. 2048 signal levels is noticably better (smoother idling, more precise tuning) than the 256 levels often used: especially on turbo engines.
*
Coolant temperature sensor (CLT)
*
Intake Air Temperature sensor (IAT)
*
Throttle position sensor (TPS)
*
2 misc inputs for resistive sensors, like exhaust back pressure and fuel pressure
*
2 LSU4 wideband oxygen controllers providing fast and precise digital control
*
2 K-Type exhaust gas temperature (EGT) sensor amplifiers
*
Several internal sensor inputs for custom applications
Enclusure and connectors:
*
Automotive grade AMP Econoseal III connectors
*
Extruded Alubos aluminum enclosure with CNC machined endplates


----------



## Morrado (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Ressurection!


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (tyrone27)*

i recently was asking the same thing and im goin 034efi but havent gotten it yet so not to much of a help


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_actually I wouldn't. current cost of my MS project is actually about the cost of 034efi. make out cheapier cutting my losses selling ms and getting something else.

I think if you where to get 034, you'd like it. You seem to have been around the block with different units, maybe its about time to give one a home.
The 034 unit in my opinion is a very nice unit, easy to use and the newer software is awesome compared to the older software, more visual data and feed back. Also like 0z said, you can use most wideband's narrowband (0-1) signal out to feed the ecu's signal. (lm1, zeitronix, and more)
Also, Javad is always up to give personal over the phone tech support.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (GTijoejoe)*

bump good write up thought I would bump it to see whats new around,


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (tyrone27)*

Do DTA, if you are some what comfortable stick with it. It is a great set up with lots features, Ive used tec, dta and haltec. Dta is by far the best Ive seen, but i have yet to tune 034 efi, so I am kind of a biast opinon.
Besides in the past year or so i have gotten pretty damn good at tunig DTA and Im local.....


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (ForsFedRado)*

PM'ed


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (tyrone27)*

I have 034 efi Ic on my 20v. Its a good system if you ask me. The interface is nice, easy to read and navigate through. I never locks up or gives me any problems. It is always delivers consistant performance.
Before I got this system I didn't know anything about tuning SEM. I looked for literature covering tuning this system and there is very little out there. Just about all my tuning was done though phone calls talking to different 034 users. 
I would also say if you were to get a 034 system I wouldn't get the Ic system. Well I wouldn't get it again, it would be the IIC. To me it doesn't do enough in the way of GPO's, general purpose outputs. It only has 2 GPO's, one I have controling my idle air control and the other I have triggering my fuel pump relay. I wanted to have a GPO to control my rad fans and another for nitrous, but I don't have anymore and I can't get anymore with this system. I guess it isn't a huge deal, just a bitch of mine.
One more thing, the connection to the 034 unit it through a serial port. I don't know how other system interface with a labtop so forgive me if this is the standard. My old laptop died and I had to get a new one. My new laptop didn't have a serial port, I bought three different usb to serial converters and none worked, called 034 and they couldn't offer me any support, all they wanted to do is sell me the one they have.



_Modified by Stroked1.8t at 1:19 AM 12-21-2006_


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (Stroked1.8t)*

Most new laptop's do not have serial port's, and most usb to serial converter cables do not work with standalone ECU's. The best way to communicate with the ECU is via serial PCMCIA card's, they always work.
Anyone tried ACCEL/DFI or FAST?
For my part (it’s true I am not 100% objective, cause I have a DTA system), the new S60 from DTA, has one of the best price/performance/features proportion, the only thing it misses is knock sensing and it’s mainly for 4 cylinders. Waiting for the S80 to come out.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_called 034 and they couldn't offer me any support, all they wanted to do is sell me the one they have.

Sell you what?
A USB to serial port adapter?


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (MarcoVR6SC)*

yea. I noticed that about new laptops they don't have serial ports. I think there are some manufactors that still have them but very little. for me with Laptops I always brought the 266Mhz and 366 MHz ones they are about 100-200 bucks all day and I just leave mine in the car. if it breaks or gets stolen I'n not really out much. I have a 266mhz one and I'm about to upgrade and find a 366mhz one because the newer engine managements out there need faster processors to get information in and processed. 
I know a guy with FASt but I never looked at it yet or watch him tune the car on it. but he is in the single digits at the track.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (tyrone27)*

I just tuned a DTA EXP48. It will be the last one.
Things I don't like:
No Cut and Paste functionality in the editor
Load axis is just an index, it should show TPS or MAP (i.e. REAL LOAD)
Can't edit table and look at live data simultaneously (sure there is a 'live' tuning feature, but you have no choice where to edit)
editor cannot 'add', only set to fixed value or multiply
temperature/boost timing corrections by % not deg
Crappy DOS interface (looks to be orignially built in DOS then ported over to windows)

DTA was likley Awesome in the 90's but the interface is super
cumbersome by todays standards.
My suggestion:
Look at an AEM EMS. (race box, there is no plug and play)
Look at Autronic (VE based fuel map, VERY fast tuning)

-Jeff


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (Jefnes3)*

yea on the MAP and TPS I have to agree on that with you. I was like what the hell with that myself. I'm used to the same with TEC2 and the MS I saw. I wonder if allen can change that. 
Is Bill Schimmel alive? I been trying to track him down for 4 months now and left two messages and e-mails.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (tyrone27)*

Actually I stand corrected. things have changed a lot since E48
S60 u can actually do all those cons. here is a table off S60:








U can do it in TPS or MAP.


----------



## TheArchitect (May 4, 2006)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_My new laptop didn't have a serial port, I bought three different usb to serial converters and none worked, called 034 and they couldn't offer me any support, all they wanted to do is sell me the one they have.
_Modified by Stroked1.8t at 1:19 AM 12-21-2006_

Did you try to get help on Motorgeek.com in the forums?
I don't recall any recent USB probs posted that weren't resolved.
The problem with the USB converters is that most of them lock onto an oddball comport number (like com5 or com10 even). The big issue is that you HAVE TO KNOW the port number that the USB converter has set itself to.
This is usually easy to fix my going into your control panel->system->hardware->com/lpt ports and then select the USB device and edit its properties so it uses com1 to com4.
Then now knowing what the ACTUAL com port is for the adapter, select that port in the 034 PC software, then it should work fine.
As for 034 wanting to sell you a USB converter, the quality and behavior of available converters is all over the place. 034 has used many different USB converters, and have selected some that they feel are more bulletproof than the rest of the pack.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: DTA, 034efi, tec3 standalone (TheArchitect)*

pcmcia card solved the problem
it pissed me off that I spent $1500 with them and they wouldn't help me get mine working, turns out it is the same one they sell. yes I sent the comport correctly,anyway, everything works fine now with the pcmcia.


----------

